# Bows And Clothes.



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

ok, so lots of people put cloths and bows on their dog to make 'em cute. i dont, because my dogs have short hair, meaning i cant use bows, and i dont buy cloths, but i like to put socks on them, they stat wlkin really funny.....how 'bout you?


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

I don't like to annoy my dog purposfully, lol... so nope. No clothing here.. The most my dog wears is her collar, and I take that off when she is inside. I don't like how collars make their fur get all messed up.

If I had a breed of dog that had a very short coat, then I would probably buy a shirt or something for it.


----------



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

yeah, my dog just wears a collar too. i hate hoe their fur gats all messed up also. see, i dont make my dog wear clothes, i just out it on for maybe two minutes cause it loks so fun. and whats wierd is my dog kinda likes it! im not kidding, he tries to drape blankets and shirts on himself....so odd.


----------



## iamcool1109 (May 20, 2006)

i put clothes on my cat, which seems cruel, but she has really thin fur, and her body is always cold. she may be sick. i used to put clothes on my dog., but not anymore.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Sebastian is a Toy Poodle and he seems to enjoy wearing sweaters. I bought him a new sweater last year and when I got home I took it out of the bag and showed it to him. He sat down and lifted his head for me to put it on him.










I had a rain coat for Natalie a long time ago, she hated it. I don't put clothes on her anymore.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I put clothes on Eevee for photographic reasons, or to shield her from the weather. She has a raincoat for those times when it's pouring and we need to go out but I've just given her a bath lol... she prances around in it.

She has a clown costume which she wore to a friend's birthday party and she pranced all around the house visiting all the guest in her costume lmfao... I think she likes the attention she gets when I put something on her. She also had several different bandanas.


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

The only thing I let brady wear and only when going for walks in the cold. The rest of the time he goes nekid.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Love those pictures guys! Thanks for the amusement!


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

opokki said:


>


Lmao!! That just looks goofy, I'm love it. I swear I have never seen a dog like that before.. very unique. Prolly spelt that word wrong, oh well you get the picture.


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

lol, great pictures guys! I put bows in Sitka's hair just to get attention to her when we go somewhere to help get her a permanent home, which hasn't worked yet but we don't get to go out too much. Bear will not wear clothes, I put a little dog hat on him one time and he liked it but other than that I don't think he would go for anything after the attention went away. Prince has a little bow tie that he is proud of but when I put shirts on him he just tears them off.


----------



## Adrienne21 (May 31, 2006)

My dogs wear clothes. 

I walk my dogs all year, so I try to help keep them warm as possilbe. They wear coats when we go out in the winter. Also if it is snowing or raining out we put a coat or sweater on them when they go outside. 

I have tried putting boots on the wiener dog, but he does not really like them. I would think he would like his feet be protected from the snow and ice. Whenever he comes in from the snow he spends 20 min. tending to his feet.

We had an older Bichon and were keeping his hair short. He wore a sweater in the winter to keep him warm.

We are in the process of getting a Havanese and she will probably wear bows in her hair because it will be long and I want to keep it out of her face.

If it was ever something that the dogs don't like then I wouldn't force it on them, but none of them seem to mind.


----------



## swimkin (Jul 8, 2006)

*Dog Clothes*

I really think it depends on where you live and what kind of dog you have My dog is only a 5 lb toy poodle. He has to have something to wear when it is cold outside as he would freeze otherwise. We live in Upstate NY and the temps sometimes go well below freezing here. Last winter he was still a puppy and although it was much warmer than usual, I needed to put him in double sweaters sometimes or a sweater with a heavy coat. I had to shovel a small patch for him to use for the potty and had some problems with him withholding his bm as he didn't like being outside. It was cold for both of us while we waited then! So he has a whole wardrobe of clothes: sweaters, t-shirts, two pairs of pj's, a yellow poncho with a hood for when it rains, two heavy winter coats, and even two pairs of boots. He will lets me put them on him even though it takes a while. He really makes me laugh when he walks in his boots. He looks like a new fawn trying to walk when he tries to walk in them at first! lol I will probably have to buy him a few more things for him this fall as he already outgrew a number of his outfits from last winter.


----------



## Emma82 (Aug 19, 2006)

i only put a collars on my dogs but they are pritty flash, i make them so they have about 15 different collars each i like to change them, and they do have coats for the colder months. i would dress them but my husband don't like to.
so i make do with their collars.
Emma


----------



## Melos (Aug 24, 2006)

I absolutely hate the idea of putting clothing on dogs (or cats). It is actually a big pet peeve of mine. Sorry everyone! I suppose it makes sense if you have a tiny hairless dog that is supposed to live in Mexico, but you have transported it to Canada or something like that. But dressing them up just because its cute is, in my respectful opinion, just too much.


----------



## SHOTZYS MOM (Aug 29, 2006)

shotzy has more clothes than i do. i dress her when we visit nursing homes,
assisted living and the local hospital. the elderly get such a kick out of it and look forward to seeing her in a different outfit on our next visit. she doesn't mind it at all. seems to enjoy showing off.


----------



## kelkat (Aug 30, 2006)

I've never actually put them on my own dogs, but I have made some for gifts for other people. As for dressing my cats, they'd eat me alive if I tried.


----------



## Shelly_236 (Aug 15, 2006)

Well I have had 2 male dogs for the longest time and have never even thought about putting clothes on them other than the occasional handkerchief around the neck that the groomer puts on them. But, I just recently got a girl Westie and I'm dying to buy some clothes for her.


----------



## kelkat (Aug 30, 2006)

I guess some dogs are more accepting than others. Mine are all pure bred DAWG. The only thing that clothes are good for is chewing up and scattering across the yard!


----------

